# Limitless Gold RDTA



## Moosa86 (14/12/16)

I have been waiting on this for ages. Anyone else interested in it?
http://www.vapor-hub.com/product/limitless-gold-rdta/


----------



## Stosta (14/12/16)

Moosa86 said:


> I have been waiting on this for ages. Anyone else interested in it?
> http://www.vapor-hub.com/product/limitless-gold-rdta/


That does look fancy!


----------



## Mtoefy (14/12/16)

Hi i have also been waiting quiet a bit for the limitless gold. Its been out now for a week or 2 but nobody has stock her in SA yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (14/12/16)

I thought it would actually be gold in colour


----------



## Yiannaki (14/12/16)

Moosa86 said:


> I have been waiting on this for ages. Anyone else interested in it?
> http://www.vapor-hub.com/product/limitless-gold-rdta/



waiting patiently. well not so patiently. 

Hoping vendors get stock before christmas!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Moosa86 (29/1/17)

Anyone going to stock this? The wait on this is ridiculous now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

